# Tour De Carroll



## ehuber1 (Jul 14, 2008)

This ride is in Carroll County on April 25th, Saturday. Anybody riding this event?

Ekh.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Carroll County, which state? Maryland?


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

capt......yes maryland


----------



## Gregpape23 (Jul 29, 2008)

I would and it looks fun, but just a wee bit too far.


----------



## ghetto b (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll deffinately be there, anybody know anything about the difficulty level for this ride? I've never ridden it before, but I got a 2008 cue sheet so I will probably preride it


----------



## ehuber1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sorry I forgot to post the link. 

www.tourdecarroll.com

Dam job keeps getting in the way of my riding.


----------

